

From C++ to HTML5: Rebuilding a game using open web standards - donmcc
http://my.opera.com/haavard/blog/2011/06/29/html5-games

======
cageface
Concatenating all the separate audio effects into one long stream and seeking
in that stream to play individual sounds is a pretty clever hack.

------
DTrejo
<http://raptjs.com/> was also ported from C++ to js :)

Note: it is a 2-player game.

Check out <http://madebyevan.com/> for a bunch of other projects he has worked
on.

------
GrooveStomp
Just in case anyone only skimmed the article and missed it, check out Erik
Moller's blog here: <http://my.opera.com/emoller/blog/>

He lightly touches on experiences with porting his game to HTML5.

------
azakai
Interesting. I wonder if they are rewriting the codebase from scratch into JS,
or compiling parts of it from C++.

